# Deconstruction crew on Ax Men



## pioneergunner (Jan 30, 2013)

The new crew takeing down the wooden grain storage building is kinda boring, with the lady on the ground yelling all the time.. I dont know where they came up with this one but i dont think it really cuts it for the entertainment. They could have just showed more Rygard, Shelby, or Swily and the gang rather than throw the Demolition crew in..


----------



## sgrizz (Feb 4, 2013)

What about big gun logging? Or are they saving them for later?


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 4, 2013)

sgrizz said:


> What about big gun logging? Or are they saving them for later?



I read on another site an article written by the wife of one of the Big Gun loggers. She claimed Big Gun was created just for Ax Men and that after filming her husband went to work for another company. I dunno.


----------



## ROME K/G (Feb 11, 2013)

*logging*

I wish they would show more precision felling of big timber or more with equipment in operation than all the soap opera drama!


----------



## loadthestove (Feb 11, 2013)

ROME/KG said:


> I wish they would show more precision felling of big timber or more with equipment in operation than all the soap opera drama!



+1 I quit watching because of all the drama ,


----------



## StihltheOne (Feb 11, 2013)

I think that they should just show the swamp man and dump the Rygaard crap, I can not even watch it with my kids as they are bleeping every other word. My son, 7, asked is that how grownups act at work? I told him only Idiots and polititions are that stupid! Thanks to the DVR I can watch it in about 15 min. Lets see some saw tech, felling, and real stuff or I am outa here.


----------



## Swamp Man (May 2, 2013)

yeah all the lady does is stand around talking about #### she knows nothing about


----------



## DarthTater (May 2, 2013)

loadthestove said:


> +1 I quit watching because of all the drama ,




+2

Show has gone down the drain so far that it's halfway to the county sewer treatment plant....


----------



## c5rulz (May 2, 2013)

DarthTater said:


> +2
> 
> Show has gone down the drain so far that it's halfway to the county sewer treatment plant....



+3


----------



## scottmphoto (May 3, 2013)

I'm not a "pro," just a land owner that cuts, loads and hauls my own trees to the mill and even I can see that it's not "real." I guess that I can't help myself, I like to watch the show. Now, I do prefer watching re-runs of Swamp Loggers and American Loggers.


----------



## dieselboy01 (May 5, 2013)

I don't like the "Wisconsin wood chucks" either. That woman on there needs to go. This whole season of Ax Men seems kind of iffy this year.


----------



## Dennis Gauge (May 6, 2013)

Face it. You're in the minority and you'll never get your way.

Drama is what most people watch the show for. The technical aspects of the job are boring once you've seen it once.

Seriously, how much of....
"BRAAAAAAAAAAAAP! BRAAAAAAAAAP BRAAAAAAAAAP! Tree falls down."
"BRAAAAAAAAAAAAP! BRAAAAAAAAAP BRAAAAAAAAAP! Tree falls down."
"BRAAAAAAAAAAAAP! BRAAAAAAAAAP BRAAAAAAAAAP! Tree falls down."
...can you possibly watch?

Would you seriously watch someone drop trees for an hour each week, for 8, 10, 12, 16 or however many weeks a season, for year after year after year?

Without the drama this show wouldn't have ever made it past the pilot episode. At best it's a segment on Dirty Jobs.


----------



## DarthTater (May 6, 2013)

Dennis Gauge said:


> Seriously, how much of....
> "BRAAAAAAAAAAAAP! BRAAAAAAAAAP BRAAAAAAAAAP! Tree falls down."
> "BRAAAAAAAAAAAAP! BRAAAAAAAAAP BRAAAAAAAAAP! Tree falls down."
> "BRAAAAAAAAAAAAP! BRAAAAAAAAAP BRAAAAAAAAAP! Tree falls down."
> ...can you possibly watch?



Blasphemy!!!!! j/k

Ok, how much "Vroooooom! Vroooooom! Vroooooom!" Arround the same 2 turns of an Oval Track or same ball being tossed around a grassy field can you watch?


----------



## Dennis Gauge (May 9, 2013)

DarthTater said:


> Blasphemy!!!!! j/k
> 
> Ok, how much "Vroooooom! Vroooooom! Vroooooom!" Arround the same 2 turns of an Oval Track or same ball being tossed around a grassy field can you watch?



Not much.

You watch racing for the crashes, pit stop misadventues, on-track hijinks, etc.
You watch ball games for the injuries, exciting plays, hard hits, etc.

In other words, for the DRAMA.

It works because it's "live" and you know something is going to happen sooner or later in the span of 3 hours.

A real logger dropping trees isn't going to create much drama in 3 months let alone 3 hours, or else he won't be working as a logger for very long... If he's lucky he'll be fired, otherwise they'll find him out in the woods completely bled out from sawing his own leg off.


----------



## DarthTater (May 9, 2013)

Dennis Gauge said:


> Not much.
> 
> You watch racing for the crashes, pit stop misadventues, on-track hijinks, etc.
> You watch ball games for the injuries, exciting plays, hard hits, etc.



I don't watch either actually....


----------

